# Something strange on another forum



## Kittan Bachika (Jan 13, 2010)

I was clicking onto another martial arts forum but got the following message.

*I thought it had gone too easily...*

The name of the forum is being withheld because I am unsure if posting it would be a breach of protocol here.

But if you know this forum, does anyone know what it is going on? None of their links work and that message is pretty creepy.


----------



## Carol (Jan 14, 2010)

Dang.  That doesn't look good.

They recently tried to upgrade to the new version of the forum software....we use the same here but we haven't upgraded yet.

Wonder if the upgrade corrupted the site, Bob almost lost MartialTalk in an upgrade snafu.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 14, 2010)

Kittan Bachika said:


> I was clicking onto another martial arts forum but got the following message.
> 
> *I thought it had gone too easily...*
> 
> ...


 
Ok, not to be difficult here, but how can I know the forum you speak of if  you withhold the name of the forum?


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jan 14, 2010)

Guardian said:


> Ok, not to be difficult here, but how can I know the forum you speak of if you withhold the name of the forum?


 
I guess if you log on and see that message. :idunno:


----------



## masurai (Jan 14, 2010)

Guardian said:


> Ok, not to be difficult here, but how can I know the forum you speak of if you withhold the name of the forum?


 
martialartsplanet.com


----------



## Aikikitty (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah, the message came up for me too. I wouldn't be too worried because I think they recently posted bulletin messages about upgrading or servicing the site and there might be some problems. According to the message, I guess they did have problems.  Hopefully it'll be back up soon.  I prefer this forum anyway.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 14, 2010)

FYI -- while we don't encourage promoting another forum (saying things like "hey, go look at..." without any actual discussion) it's OK to name them.   There is a list of antagonistic sites, and they'll be blocked just like profanity.


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 14, 2010)

*Moderator's note:*

Thread moved to The Computer Room.

Ronald Shin
MT Supermoderator


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 14, 2010)

MAP's in the middle of some server migrations and software updates.  From what I've read, the upgrade to vB4 is a royal PITA.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 14, 2010)

masurai said:


> martialartsplanet.com


 
Thank you!


----------



## masurai (Jan 14, 2010)

Guardian said:


> Thank you!



No Problem


----------



## Tames D (Jan 14, 2010)

Are there other Martial Arts forums besides MT? Hmmm...


----------



## masurai (Jan 14, 2010)

Tames D said:


> Are there other Martial Arts forums besides MT? Hmmm...



Yes indeed there is, but that's like saying there is other food besides bratwurst. MMMMMM bratwurst


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Opal, Tames and Masurai... thanks for those last posts.  It's always great to hear that this forum is your preferred one.   Glad to have ya'll here. :asian:


----------



## Aikikitty (Jan 15, 2010)

theletch1 said:


> Opal, Tames and Masurai... thanks for those last posts. It's always great to hear that this forum is your preferred one. Glad to have ya'll here. :asian:


 
That's because Bob, the staff, and the members here (I always think your posts are valuable, Letch) make this forum such a wonderful place to hang out. :asian: It would just be another site without all the great people we have here and all the hard work and dedication put into MT. 

I should really say a big _*THANK YOU*_ to all of you :asian: and an extra big *THANKS* to Bob and the staff!!! :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian:

Robyn


----------



## jim777 (Feb 16, 2010)

masurai said:


> Yes indeed there is, but that's like saying there is other food besides bratwurst. MMMMMM bratwurst


 
Yes indeed +1 on the bratwurst!


----------

